

How Cyclone Yasi compares around the world - geekle
http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/floodrelief/how-cyclone-yasi-compares-around-the-world/story-fn7ik2te-1225998762870

======
jacques_chester
Superimposing the eye of Yasi over New Orleans was a bit tasteless.

